# Nose Job for Megan Fox?



## Adrienne (Jun 12, 2008)

I found this picture and i'm wondering, did she or didn't she? I dont look at too many pictures of her but this just caught my attention.






Here's another picture


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 12, 2008)

I had to stare at this to see the difference.

I guess if it makes her happy well...


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 12, 2008)

I dont know..I think it's just the angle of the pictures and if she did it looks like all she got rid of was that little bump type thing on the top.


----------



## bCreative (Jun 12, 2008)

well it looks the same to me, i can't tell


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 12, 2008)

If she did, they did a good job at keeping it natural looking!


----------



## katana (Jun 12, 2008)

I believe I read somewhere a few months ago, that yes she did have her nose done. I can see the difference, she has had the bump on her bridge removed.

I think he has also gotten her lips done too.

She was a very pretty girl before (still is) She didn't need it!

http://plasticsergeant.com/uploads/3...n_fox_lips.jpg


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 12, 2008)

It's a slight change but either way she's still gorgeous!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 12, 2008)

She is really pretty - I had a hard time telling if she did or not.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 12, 2008)

I dont know about that lip thing either, the 'after' picture she is sticking it out.

Either way I love her and she is my 'celebrity crush'


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jun 12, 2008)

You can tell she did.


----------



## esha (Jun 12, 2008)

i liked her nose before.. it gave her character


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jun 13, 2008)

I think she is pretty either way


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 13, 2008)

it looks very good... very natural!

I like!


----------



## Andi (Jun 13, 2008)

she had the bump removed, itÂ´s very obvious. But sheÂ´s still gorgeous no matter what. Lots of people have a bump on their nose and hate it, so when you remove only the bump and not make the whole nose shorter or something itÂ´ll still look like YOU.

Sigh, I want to go to sleep and wake up as Megan Fox


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 13, 2008)

She's so dang pretty either way!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sigh, I want to go to sleep and wake up as Megan Fox



You're not the only one! lol!

I'm definitely jealous.


----------



## han (Jun 14, 2008)

I cant tell, shes hot though


----------



## daer0n (Jun 14, 2008)

Bah, makes you wonder, if she had a nosejob what kind of other jobs she had done, its just so that people think that celebrities are 100% perfect when they arent, of course if they have the money they will rebuild/remake themselves, it looked ok to me before IMO she didnt have to get a nosejob.


----------



## andrrea (Jun 14, 2008)

It is very obvious that she once had a bump and now she doesn't, and that doesn't happen naturally!!


----------



## cheller (Jun 14, 2008)

she needs some lip glue ;]


----------



## andrrea (Jun 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *cheller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she needs some lip glue ;] What is lip glue?


----------



## daer0n (Jun 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *andrrea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What is lip glue? To close her mout i think LOL


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 15, 2008)

I think she has had some work done.

I think she looked beautiful when she was in Hope &amp; Faith and I really don't think any surgery was necessary. I've got a bump on the bridge of my nose (which is quite sticky out and noticable from the side but not so much from the front) which bothers me a tiny bit and it makes me a lot more self-conscious when pretty girls like her and Ashlee Simpson 'allegedly' get work done on their noses when imo their noses to start with were fine. The bump on my nose is staying though. I saw them do a nose job on TV and as soon as they cracked the nose I decided that I prefer my nose as it is


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 21, 2008)

I think its pretty obvious she had the bump removed from her nose bridge. But even before the nose job, she did look very sexy.


----------



## emfan4life (Jun 23, 2008)

Waayyyy to much gorgeousness going on there I'm blinded by her beauty!


----------



## shesadiva (Jun 23, 2008)

I can't tell the difference, she's really pretty and she knows it lol


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 23, 2008)

i think she may have but the important part is this girl NEEDS a new damn pose!


----------



## ticki (Jun 23, 2008)

at least she didn't overdo it like most celebs. looks great!


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 23, 2008)

Seems like a slight change (having the bump removed). I noticed moreso that part of her brow filled in over the timeframe LOL!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 24, 2008)

i think she looked better before.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 24, 2008)

It's a good nose-job, to change a slight bump. It looks a bit crooked on the before too, like it has been broken - the photo Katana posted.

She has such a BJ mouth, but still a very pretty chick.


----------

